# Ski-in/Ski-out at Breck



## mark0157 (Jan 9, 2018)

For those of you who know Breck well, what are the actual ski-in/ski-out resorts? 

We've never been and some are listed as ski-in/ski-out, yet when I Google map them they don't appear to be true ski-in/ski-out.

Thanks!


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

At Breck, a lot of the lodging is ski in, shuttle out. Probably true of all of Summit County. Lodging is down at the base areas, not sprinkled throughout the resort. Being used to that, it seems strange to me that resorts other places have lodging on the actual mountain in a true ski in ski out fashion.


----------



## mark0157 (Jan 9, 2018)

WigMar said:


> At Breck, a lot of the lodging is ski in, shuttle out. Probably true of all of Summit County. Lodging is down at the base areas, not sprinkled throughout the resort. Being used to that, it seems strange to me that resorts other places have lodging on the actual mountain in a true ski in ski out fashion.


Thanks! We got spoiled at Park City when we stayed at the Grand Summit and could walk 50 steps and right on the lift. In Keystone we stayed at Lone Eagle with the kids and could walk out to the gondola. 

Trying to find a way to avoid shuttles and a lot of walking with whiny kids for a March trip.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

WigMar said:


> At Breck, a lot of the lodging is ski in, shuttle out. Probably true of all of Summit County. Lodging is down at the base areas, not sprinkled throughout the resort. Being used to that, it seems strange to me that resorts other places have lodging on the actual mountain in a true ski in ski out fashion.


At jay peak, their more expensive hotels are at the base of the mountain, walking distance from the lifts. 

I miss jay peak


----------



## OneRadDad (Dec 7, 2020)

I stayed at an AirBnb right off 4'Oclock trail at Breck, true ski-in/ski-out. We had to walk up the street a few mins to get to the Snowflake chairlift though.


----------



## BigTex (Feb 13, 2017)

OneRadDad said:


> I stayed at an AirBnb right off 4'Oclock trail at Breck, true ski-in/ski-out. We had to walk up the street a few mins to get to the Snowflake chairlift though.


I've stayed ski-in/ski-out in that area as well. If you can land a rental along snowflake run, you can take it down the lift in the morning and ski back to your condo in the afternoon. 4 O'clock is easy to ski home on, but it doesn't terminate at a lift so you might be hiking a few blocks in the morning.


----------



## OneRadDad (Dec 7, 2020)

BigTex said:


> I've stayed ski-in/ski-out in that area as well. If you can land a rental along snowflake run, you can take it down the lift in the morning and ski back to your condo in the afternoon. 4 O'clock is easy to ski home on, but it doesn't terminate at a lift so you might be hiking a few blocks in the morning.


I'll be staying in a rental off Snowflake run in a few weeks, is that run flat or will we have no problems riding to the rental?


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

OneRadDad said:


> I'll be staying in a rental off Snowflake run in a few weeks, is that run flat or will we have no problems riding to the rental?


Most of the rentals off of snowflake and 4 oclock you will be able to ride down to


----------



## arbroadbent (Sep 14, 2019)

I know this is a few months late....but for future reference. If u want true ski in and out you can find a place at grand Colorado 7 or 8. Those are just a few easy steps to the peak 7 and 8 lifts. U can usually see the lift from your bedroom window. We have a timeshare at both but I see them on air b&b all the time. You're going to pay a premium but it's worth it if you want true ski in and out. I absolutely love it and am completely spoiled now.


----------

